# E-cigarettes good choice or not?



## tobacco (15/11/14)

Hello everybody,

I am a smoker over 20 years, and I have noticed problem because of that. 
I thought to try electronic cigarettes, does anyone have any experience with them and could you suggest me some
brand? I'm from Denmark and there is a good product in Scandinavia DanSmoke E-cigarettes.Did anyone used this and could you tell me if they are good?I tried to stop smoking, but unsuccessfull...I thought to try some substitution for tobacco cigarettes.
Does electronic cigarette good choice?Thanks in advance.


----------



## Riaz (15/11/14)

Hi @tobacco

Welcome to the forum

Let me start by saying everyone on this forum came from a history of smoking cigarettes, and all has moved over to vaping- using electronic cigarettes. 

There are some awesome devices available, from every where 

My advice is search this forum and you will definitely find what you looking for. There is a wealth of information available as well as many members whose story you will relate to. 

Good luck and I need to mention that you coming and joining the forum has already halved your problem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (15/11/14)

tobacco said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am a smoker over 20 years, and I have noticed problem because of that.
> I thought to try electronic cigarettes, does anyone have any experience with them and could you suggest me some
> ...


Hi Mate, welcome. The advice I'm giving everyone as far as starter devices go is the istick made by eleaf and the nautilus mini tank made by aspire. I really don't think you can go wrong with this setup. It's not too expensive and will last you really well. They're tried and tested devices and I haven't heard anything bad about either of them. I'm sure if you do a bit of google searching you can find a good price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (15/11/14)

tobacco said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am a smoker over 20 years, and I have noticed problem because of that.
> I thought to try electronic cigarettes, does anyone have any experience with them and could you suggest me some
> ...


hi and welcome to the forum. i to was a smoker for over 20 years and i used e-cigarettes (evod starter kit) to successfully quit smoking. looking at the device you linked, i would not recommend it. if you look trough the forum you will notice that there are not many(or any) users of cigalike devises. there are lots of info on the forum and it should help you get of cigarettes, with a bit of willpower smoking would be nothing more than a bad memory. good luck and keep us posted on your progress.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

